# Watermelon Appreciation Thread



## Jas0n (Oct 12, 2015)

I love watermelons.
They are delicious and nutritious.
Does anybody else love watermelons?
I quite like cutting a tiny hole in them, forcing in a blender and whizzing up their insides to make a delicious watermelon juice. 
Yummy yum yum.

In celebration of watermelons, I have a song.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2015)

Yes the only melon I actually like lol.

inb4 that gif


----------



## Miharu (Oct 12, 2015)

This made my night, thank you hahahaha XD 

And watermelon juice is too delicious ahhh I love buying Watermelon Juice from Quickly's ahaha it's so tasty and fresh <3


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2015)

I hate watermelon. Low tier fruit.


----------



## Murray (Oct 12, 2015)

I really like watermelons too -  they come pretty close to rivalling rockmelon (cantaloupe) for best flavour of melon


----------



## piichinu (Oct 12, 2015)

This is my second least favorite. I prefer cantaloupe


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Oct 12, 2015)

I love watermelon. I grew some in my garden this year.  I have about 5 of them, but they're not quite ready to pick yet. I hope they turn out yummy.

I love the song you posted. It was strangely relaxing.lol.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2015)

I love watermelon!  Sooo yummy.  Definitely the best melon.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 12, 2015)

Aaaand the mods are drinking


----------



## Jacob (Oct 12, 2015)

Yea watermelons are good


----------



## Megan. (Oct 12, 2015)

I love melon in general but watermelon is pretty nice. Not my favourite though.


----------



## Akira-chan (Oct 12, 2015)

watermelons are tasty, sweet and watery. perfect for a summer day! i haven't had it in awhile tho.


----------



## Jake (Oct 12, 2015)

watermelons are like $5 a kg at my work !!


----------



## jiny (Oct 12, 2015)

omg watermelons are the best!!! i love eating them with my grandparents during hot summer days


----------



## Esphas (Oct 12, 2015)

not my fave kind of melon tbh


----------



## cIementine (Oct 12, 2015)

best melon ever!


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2015)

watermelons are p chill ye


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 12, 2015)

Watermelons ain't that great m8


----------



## sej (Oct 12, 2015)

I love watermelon, it's by far the best melon. Watermelon smoothies are my favourite smoothies!


----------



## Sugilite (Oct 12, 2015)

Watermelon drank


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 12, 2015)

nah d00d, bananas ftw


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 12, 2015)

love em, especially during the hot part of summer 



Jacob_lawall said:


> Yea watermelons are good



we can dream at least.  maybe next summer?


----------



## Raffy (Oct 12, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> I love watermelons.
> They are delicious and nutritious.
> Does anybody else love watermelons?
> *I quite like cutting a tiny hole in them, forcing in a blender and whizzing up their insides to make a delicious watermelon juice. *
> ...



what the heck is this


----------



## TarzanGirl (Oct 12, 2015)

eww, I hate watermelon!


----------



## Damniel (Oct 12, 2015)

The gods blessed watermelon to be the best fruit in the world with their sweet juices.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 12, 2015)

Eww watermelons.

Someone should give you a warning for post quality


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 12, 2015)

Yep watermelons are the best!


----------



## Ghost Soda (Oct 12, 2015)

Watermelon is gross.


----------



## ClearlyNotBrian (Oct 12, 2015)

Watermelon is a blessing for me, it is something I believe in, the seventh wonder of the world. Everyday I dream of being able to eat one. That first bite in a succulent juicy watermelon is one of the things I truly live for in my life without it. I wouldn't even be the man I am today.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 12, 2015)

I love watermelons c:


----------



## Llust (Oct 13, 2015)

Ghost Soda said:


> Watermelon is gross.



whats wrong with you
oh my god


----------



## M O L K O (Oct 13, 2015)

What are ya'll planning


----------



## KarlaKGB (Oct 13, 2015)

tfw hover over thread in forum view for preview


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2015)

KarlaKGB said:


> tfw hover over thread in forum view for preview



"tiny hole" got you eh?


----------



## tumut (Oct 13, 2015)

Watermelons are ok.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 13, 2015)

it's alright


----------



## rainbow_smite (Oct 23, 2015)

I want to thank you for posting that video.  I was feeling kinda meh but now I'm watermelon tiiimmmeee!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 23, 2015)

I really love watermelon, it's really good when you ball it and stick it in the fridge and eat it super cold, or do the same thing but fill the bowl with booze... BOOZY MELON! Also they make good margaritas. AND if you lightly salt them they taste like a hundred times better, like, it makes their flavor EXPLODE! Seriously, watermelon is great.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Raffy said:


> what the heck is this








Educate yourself.


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 23, 2015)

Personally, I prefer cantaloupe melons, they have so much more flavour and they're way cheaper, well, at least here. Tbh, I rarely see watermelons being sold here


----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 23, 2015)

I love watermelon!! I haven't decided if I like red or yellow ones more though! Plus they're great for you! I'm going to miss watermelon season  though isnt it always watermelon season in florida lol


----------



## LaBelleFleur (May 28, 2016)

It's almost watermelon season! Who's excited?


----------



## Jas0n (May 28, 2016)

I want some juice


----------



## Dinosaurz (May 28, 2016)

I hate watermelons
Mangos are better


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 28, 2016)

I love watermelon, it's one of my favorite fruits


----------



## Cailey (May 30, 2016)

my #1 pregnancy craving


----------



## focus (May 30, 2016)

i love watermelons any other melon can suck my toe


----------



## uwuzumakii (May 30, 2016)

They were good until that crappy vine ruined them.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2016)

I like that you can soak watermelon in booze and have booze melon. =]


----------



## Shinx (May 30, 2016)

on the cantaloupe squad cx


----------



## King Dorado (May 30, 2016)

Shinx said:


> on the cantaloupe squad cx



canteloupe is far outclassed by its superior cousin, the honeydew.  let alone the super juicy symbol of summertime the watermelon!!!1

(ah but please no salt on that watermelon, that nasty)

i think this guy speaks for everyone in demonstrating an exuberance for watermel?n:



Spoiler


----------



## Dawnpiplup (May 30, 2016)

Watermelons are pretty yummy!  It's a great Summertime snack, since it's filled with lots of water. Although it can be messy to eat (depending on how you eat it), it sure is a refreshing snack! 

Omg that sounded like some sort of watermelon commercial to me xD


----------



## pochii (May 30, 2016)

Watermelon is my favorite summertime snack, it's just so delicious and juicy that I can't resist. It's probably one of my favorite fruits ever.~


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 3, 2017)

Happy National Watermelon Day!


----------



## Psydye (Aug 3, 2017)

Watermelon IS pretty good!


----------



## MayorZenia (Aug 3, 2017)

Watermelons are the best and no one can tell me otherwise. They're like, my favorite part about summer and once I start eating a really good watermelon I can't stop.


----------



## forestyne (Aug 4, 2017)

im so hung over i didn't even realise this is a thead from 2015

thanx 4 bumping i guess

- - - Post Merge - - -

i prefer most other melons to watermelon though. canary ftw


----------



## Irelia (Aug 4, 2017)

watermelon is like the 3rd best fruit
cheers to watermelons


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 4, 2017)

I don't rly like watermelon.
It's one of the couple of fruits I don't eat rip


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 4, 2017)

I only like boneless watermelon.


----------



## King Dorado (Aug 4, 2017)

for some reason a few weeks ago i was craving watermelon like out of the blue, but i wanted juice not the fruit, so i looked in the store for watermelon juice.  there were tons of brands of it, but when i read the ingredients labels they all either lacked any watermelon at all (so they said "watermelon flavored" in small print) or they had watermelon mixed with apple, pear, and whatnots.   dangit....

- - - Post Merge - - -



LaBelleFleur said:


> Happy National Watermelon Day!



hey waitaminute-- does Canada really have a national watermelon day???  do they even grow up there???  hmmm.....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 4, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> for some reason a few weeks ago i was craving watermelon like out of the blue, but i wanted juice not the fruit, so i looked in the store for watermelon juice.  there were tons of brands of it, but when i read the ingredients labels they all either lacked any watermelon at all (so they said "watermelon flavored" in small print) or they had watermelon mixed with apple, pear, and whatnots.   dangit....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Super easy to blend up a watermelon and get tons of fresh juice! We like making ours into smoothies with other fruits.


----------



## Flare (Aug 4, 2017)

Warm Watermelon annoys me lol. I can't stand eating it hot, I would need to cool it in the Fridge to make it tastier.


----------



## Dim (Aug 4, 2017)

Watermelons are delicious!


----------



## tifachu (Aug 4, 2017)

I love watermelon cold or warm doesnt matter its all good its taste is so subtle yet so sweet and it is erotic when watermelon drips down ytheyre some good fruits &#55356;&#57161; that they are


----------



## alesha (Aug 4, 2017)

Watermelons are alright: they taste nice and I like the way they look.

They're  noting special to me though.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 4, 2017)

I love watermelon juice.
The problem is, I get migraines from them.
every single time, It really sucks ;~;
Wish I could eat them without a fear of migraines...


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 4, 2017)

they are pretty spag bol won't lie. however when they have those large nasty seeds yuck


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 4, 2017)

I hate watermelons, I understand that this is a "watermelon appreciation" thread. But I dislike watermelons.  Sorry to be a fun sponge and bring sadness to this thread.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Aug 4, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> hey waitaminute-- does Canada really have a national watermelon day???  do they even grow up there???  hmmm.....


Eh, probably not. Not very many crops grow in the snow.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 10, 2018)

Watermelons are the best. I love them!!


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Jan 26, 2021)

I don't trust anyone who doesn't like watermelons.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Jan 26, 2021)

honestly im not like a huge fan of watermelon due to the texture, however i got watermelon popsicles the other day and am really liking the flavor tbh, which surprised me because i remember hating it as a kid (my father loves watermelon)

aesthetic wise watermelons got it in the bag, i love how vibrant they are!


----------



## Neb (Jan 26, 2021)

A thread for my favorite fruit? Yes please! Regardless of size, seed count, or shape, I love every watermelon.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 26, 2021)

it is 8 in the morning and waking up and seeing this has made me want watermelon SO bad.. I absolutely love it. I once bought a watermelon smoothie from somewhere, not sure what I was expecting from it but it genuinely just ended up being a blended up watermelon? but would recommend


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 26, 2021)

I like watermelon, but I actually prefer honeydew and cantaloupe. I certainly won't turn it down if offered, though.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Jan 26, 2021)

I ate it too much as a kid, so I don't eat them much anymore. Still a great melon though.

but i'll take watermelon flavored snow cones. i'll eat those all day.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 26, 2021)

Sorry, but I don’t like watermelons.  

(Way too sweet and sugary and there’s plenty of better fruits available imo)


----------



## xara (Jan 27, 2021)

i love how this thread got bumped from 2018 lmao ;p. personally, while there’s definitely other fruits that i prefer, i _love_ watermelon! any fruit that’s juicy is perfect in my eyes and i especially love how refreshing it can be. :’^)


----------

